# Encountering a Missing Person



## dmc2007 (Jul 24, 2011)

You and your partner are driving between calls when you encounter a disheveled looking individual who appears as though they require assistance.  Pt is A&Ox4 and refuses care.  Pt has some evidence of some minor injuries but denies being the victim of foul play.  During the contact you recognize the patient as an individual who was reported missing from the area.  You don't have police on scene initially (in this area they aren't required on every call) and before you can even request them, the patient requests to sign off and leave the scene.  Assuming you can't stall the patient long enough, do you report your sighting to the police?


----------



## Anjel (Jul 24, 2011)

dmc2007 said:


> You and your partner are driving between calls when you encounter a disheveled looking individual who appears as though they require assistance.  Pt is A&Ox4 and refuses care.  Pt has some evidence of some minor injuries but denies being the victim of foul play.  During the contact you recognize the patient as an individual who was reported missing from the area.  You don't have police on scene initially (in this area they aren't required on every call) and before you can even request them, the patient requests to sign off and leave the scene.  Assuming you can't stall the patient long enough, do you report your sighting to the police?



uh yea and i would keep an eye on which way the person went


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 24, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> uh yea and i would keep an eye on which way the person went



What she said.


----------



## MMiz (Jul 24, 2011)

I've had this happen.  We discretely radioed dispatch who suggested calling an ALS response unit (SUV, not an actual ambulance) to stall even further.  ALS showed up on scene, took lots of time figuring out which lead goes where, and then PD arrived on scene.  Mission accomplished.


----------



## emscrazy1 (Jul 24, 2011)

Unless they were close to a wooded area they shouldn't be able to get too far before police can get on scene.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 24, 2011)

If I was on my way to another call already then I would drive by and contact dispatch without stopping (company policy). If I wasn't on a call then I would notify dispatch and have them get police enroute and keep an eye on the patient.


----------



## dstevens58 (Jul 24, 2011)

Previously (in California), if this "missing person" was an adult, the circumstances would be reported to the police, who in turn, would interview this person.  

If they are (1), an adult, (2) in full command of their faculties, and (3), not endangering themselves....the only thing that would happen would be they would take the person out of the system and close the case.

The person making the "missing" report would be told the person was found and information exchanged.

Been there, done that.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Jul 25, 2011)

MMiz said:


> I've had this happen.  We discretely radioed dispatch who suggested calling an ALS response unit (SUV, not an actual ambulance) to stall even further.  ALS showed up on scene, took lots of time figuring out which lead goes where, and then PD arrived on scene.  Mission accomplished.



I can imagine either one of our district chiefs or an APP would have tons of fun with this.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 25, 2011)

emscrazy1 said:


> Unless they were close to a wooded area they shouldn't be able to get too far before police can get on scene.



No trees around here, except apple orchards, and people can cover a lot of distance on foot in the 45 minutes it takes law to show up.


----------



## Aidey (Jul 25, 2011)

Unless someone is waving us down, or the person is in obvious danger (like in the middle of the street, or facedown during a snowstorm) we don't stop for disheveled looking individuals. 

It is also not against the law to be missing unless you are running from the law. If the person was identified as a vunerable adult in the missing persons report I would try and keep them, but if they were not then it is their right to be missing if they want to be. I would probably call the police, but I wouldn't keep the person against their will.


----------



## dmc2007 (Aug 7, 2011)

Just remembered that I forgot to reply here-thanks everyone for the input!


----------

